# BondArms???



## Trad1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Anybody carry one of their derringers for main carry?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have the Snake Slayer with a 3 1/2 inch barrel, while it is a pretty cool gun and well made I'd never consider it for a main carry weapon. It only holds two rounds and has to be cocked manually in order to be fired for both rounds. But in spite of that I just happen to like the damn thing.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

I have but it was after I'd let a couple other gun's go and my others hadn't come in yet. I have a Bond Arms 45 ACP and depending on what I'm wearing - it may be my only carry sometimes.
Had to practice cocking trigger during the draw before I was confident in it being my EDC sometimes. Of course practice was with already shot/spent cartridges.
Later same at a range with live ammo.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Trad1 said:


> Anybody carry one of their derringers for main carry?


Sometimes I do. Depends on if shirt tucked in, which pair of pants I might very well only have my Bond Arms in 45 ACP in my front pocket.

Not very often but sometimes.....


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

I love my snake slayer...not my main carry...but do carry it all the time in the house and out in the shop and around farm...very handy,covers all the bases around the house...little to heavy to carry all the time...but...they come out with a new one with the I call it "plastic" frame, much lighter I hear...Everybody should own a Bond Arms ..


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

I bought a Bond Arms Cowboy Defender a year & a half ago and love it, I've used it asa carry gun when going to one of the farms I work at andoccasionally to McDonalds drive thru & a couple of other quick stops. I have the 3" 45LC/410 barrels and load it with Buckshot and I had a pouch made up for five rounds of 410 and five rounds of 45LC. I carry this pouch in my pocket, but I can also slip it on my belt if I want to. I liked i so much I had five more made up, I gave one to a friend that liked my Bond, he went out and bought the Texas Defender with the 45LC/410 barrels and the 22LR and 9mm barrels. He has the cross draw leather holster, I have a drop in leather holster (Right Side), I like my holster alot better then his. I don't think I'd use it as a daily carry gun because of the two shot limit, But for occasional carry in limited places i do carry it. I have fifteen handgunsand a choice of seven carry guns, my main close to home carry is my S&W 642 Airweight in a nylon pocket sleve, right front pocket. It's actually a IWB nylon holster, but I clip the metal tab on the outside of my pocket.I can bury the handgun in my pocket which completly conceals it except the metal tab,or I can have it so the grip is exposed for easy access. 

I paid $350 for my Bond and holster, I tried to post a picture, but couldn't figure out how to get it done.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

I don't now but there was a couple months that my 45 ACP Bond Arms was my only carry.

I prefer my S&W 357 Mag Snub for EDC but there are times depending on what I'm wearing and what I'm doing that I go back to the Bond.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

I like the quality of the Bonds, they are probably the best built Derringer out there for the working man. And the extra barrels are reasonable as well $139, $159 & $189.


----------

